# feral pigeon chick with bad leg joint



## crabby21 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi folks --

Thank you in advance for your help. I need it if I hope to get my visitor to pull through. I rescued an orphaned scaly naped pigeon (a common bird locally here in the Virgin Islands -- they grow to about 16 inches) whose mother was shot and killed for pigeon stew. After I got beyond the horror, we noticed that the father was not coming around to feed the baby (no sign of him for a day and a half), although someone thought they had seen him around at one point. The local national park folks told me that time was running out because the bird had likely been without food or water for several days since the mother was shot.

We rescued the baby, and I have been able to force feed the little guy (about 10 to 12 days old -- only weighs 5.2 ounces), and that seems to be going okay. But the joint just below the thigh on one leg is about three times the size of the one on the other leg. I went on line (samonella? gout from being without much food or water for days? or some sort of general infection?) The local vet didn't see an obvious injury or break in the leg, but she does not deal with birds. Chick was given an injection of Baytril, just in case it was an injury/infection or samonella. It is now getting oral baytril and will receive it for the next week. The chick wants to move around but cannot put the foot down (end of leg does not grab and it is weak/limp). Has anyone ever seen this condition before in young birds?


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

The cock will abandon the youngster when the hen checks out so there is no need to delay rescue (for future reference).

Don't know of this condition (maybe we will get some help soon) but the Baytril may well be the best call if the swelling is from internal bacterial cause(s), especially since the vet did not see any surface trauma.

Did the bird fall from any height? Could be a crashing injury. When the swelling goes down, you can check for a break in which case we can help you build a cast (directions to follow).

You will want to pump that youngster with nutrition if he is able to eat with gusto:

At 12 days pij can eat about 100 - 120 cc's/day (about 6 - 8 tablespoons). You want to fill the crop at each feeding (crop is below the neck - an expanded extension of the esophagus - it's full when it feels like a bean bag but not too tight) and make sure the crop empties by the next feeding. You can use dried dog chow that is soaked in warm water to desired consistency or mix some into your formula. Feed at least four - six times a day. You can judge this as you go. He will soon be old enough to put wild bird seed in the mix and to also put some on the ground and peck at it with your finger to stimulate the ability to self feed.

Before setting the leg if it turns out to be broken, make sure all open wounds are thoroughly cleansed.

Treat any open wounds with hydrogen peroxide and then apply a piece of gauze over healing ointment like Neosporin. Wrap any area to be splinted in gauze. This prevents tape from sticking to the leg.

If the break is between the foot and the elbow, a splint can be made out of cardboard or a straw of the appropriate diameter - cut the straw to a length that covers the break well on both sides, just short of binding the adjacent bone joints when they are fully flexed.

If a bone is protruding through the skin - a compound fracture - an additional support via cardboard or plastic may be needed and placed outside the straw which is slit lengthwise, pried open and place over the gauze covered broken leg. 

When securing a splint with tape, always leave some room for swelling. Also, thoroughly examine the leg daily. If swelling has occurred and the bandage is too tight, cut through the tape releasing the tension. Re-attach the separated ends with a small piece of tape.

Make sure the splint does not rub or push against the bird's foot. You do not wish to cause more irritation or swelling in the ankle area.

If there is an open wound along with the break, do not place too much tape around the leg where the injury cannot be reached easily to medicate. With a small medicine dropper administer liquid disinfectant every day until you are sure there is no infection. Saturate the gauze around the wound with medication.

If the break has occurred between the body joint and the elbow of the leg begin a piece of tape at the elbow, pull it up the splint and under the wings, over the back, and down across the chest, and secure it to the splint. For this application make sure you use the type tape that will not stick to feathers.

Here are a couple of links to information about caring for a baby pigeon that you may find helpful: 
<http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/babypigeoncare.html> 
<http://members.aol.com/duiven/medical/feedbaby.htm>


----------



## crabby21 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi Dano7 --

First, thank you for your quick reply and all the great info. I have been trying to find out anything possible that can give this little guy a good outcome, and I really appreciate your assistance and support. 

Regarding you questions -- I would have to rule out any falling trama to the leg. The chick was in the nest when it was rescued (a local French West Indian climbed the tree and took down the nest with the bird in it). 

Based on what you have described, I am not feeding the bird nearly enough (I was told by a pigeon person to give 24 CCs per day for a bird this size. However, I fed it about 30 today and I don't think the crop felt overly full after any of the feedings (about 6 - 9 ccs per feeding); I have been feeding the chick every three hours or so beginning at 6:30 am to about 6 pm. 

I have tried to "peck" with my fingers at small parakeet seeds (I am also using the seed as part of the "mixture" that I force feed it), but so far, the little guy seems too onsteady on its feet to peck -- or maybe just too young. 

FYI -- It has got to be one of the ugliest little birds, but cute in its own way. Some people think it looks like a miniature pelican -- big beak and bristley features. 

Thank you again.


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Your most welcome and we appreciate your support - getting to the vet and getting that Baytril puts you at the head of the class.

I could be too high on the food amount, but just fill the crop when it empties, make sure the crop empties well overnight, and make sure the youngster poops big and regularly. We want him to be hungry, growing, more energetic and starting to take a greater interest in the surroundings.

I don't know this species, so check with the park rangers to see if these birds eat fruit.

We also would like to see the swelling go down to deal with any leg complications at the earliest and to eliminate some issue that would require a real avian vet. 

He's too young to worry about weaning, but in a few days if he is going good that will be on the cards.

He will get more handsome unless it is an English carrier, in which case it won't. Pigeons get a big beak, a big crop and big feet as a starter kit - then everything else plays catch up.


----------

